# New to forum...Houston, TX



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

welcome


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Capttravis said:


> I have been lurking on here for a while and decided to go ahead and join... I have a couple of boats currently but am really interested in purchasing a microskiff in the near future so that I can "get back to basics" fishing wise so to say. I spend my time fishing the upper and mid Texas coast and Costa Rica as much as possible...hoping to hop a ride on a couple skiffs in the coming weeks so i can make a decision on a boat and get moving forward!!


Welcome to the forum Travis.


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome to the forum CaptTrav!


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

Capttravis...I picked up the Skull Island last week end and it's a sweet boat. I told you I would let you know. I'm in Katy so if you want to look at it drop me a line at [email protected] or PM your telephone number.


----------

